# Equipo sony acciona relay stn by, y se protege



## david levinson (Ene 25, 2010)

Tengo un equipo sony, que cuando lo conecto a la red, acciona el relay del stn by y se protege, queda destelleando el led del stn by, y no responde a ningun comando de los botones perifericos, segui el recorrido de las pistas de la fuente, pero no hay defecto visible, mirando la placa central,  encontre un acople para una cinta flex, la cual  no existe, lo que me da una idea de que ya anduvo por algun servicio tecnico, y el pcb marca como "flash", y tambien delata un reset, pero no encuentro otro desperfecto visible, todavia tengo que buscar algun corto, pero ya tengo un poco de sueÑo, no hay explosiones, de electroliticos ni de resistencias, nada, solo se protege, si alguien me puede dar una mano, se lo voy a agradecer.. David


----------



## eysaku (Ene 26, 2010)

buenas amigo esto generalmente sucede cuando las salidas del equipo estan dañadas


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

esta una salida en corto, acordate, que la mayoria de las veces, la tierra es virtual, no van al chasis.


----------



## david levinson (Ene 26, 2010)

buenas tardes estimadisimos, la verdad es que respondieron muy rapido, y les agradesco mucho, la verdad es que ayer me dormi y soñe con ese equipo, recien ahora me estoy por poner a revisar un poco mas a fondo, las salidas que tiene este equipo son con dos stk, uno por cada salida, lo de los gnd, entiendo muy bien que son una tierra virtual, lo que no se, es si empezar directamente por las salidas de audio, o por las salidas a masa, ah, y el acople de la cinta flex, donde delata el reset, no influye en nada la ausencia de la cinta, porque al abrir el equipo, ya no estaba esta. podrian orientarme una vez mas.... desde ya, muchas gracias por ser tan amables y atender mi problema.


----------



## eysaku (Ene 26, 2010)

buenas amigo lo que tienes que hacer el comprar las salidas que son los stk y remplazarlo tienes que chequear ver las resistencias cercanas a las salidas al igual que los condesadores alguna en esa parte se pueden dañar generalmente sonde ceramicas blancas en algunos modelos y revisar bien el voltaje de salida de transformado y listo yo he cambiado personalemte mas de 100 salidas y nunca he tenido que cambiar nada ademas de las resitencias y algun condesador en algunos caso pero si he escuchados algunos compañenos les ha pasado tambien he cambiado salida sin cambiar algun otro componente y te recomiendo que compres las originales sony el remplazo te puede servir pero mejor el original saludos espero poder ayudarte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2010)

eysaku dijo:


> buenas amigo lo que tienes que hacer el comprar las salidas que son los stk y remplazarlo tienes que chequear ver las resistencias cercanas a las salidas al igual que los condesadores alguna en esa parte se pueden dañar generalmente sonde ceramicas blancas en algunos modelos y revisar bien el voltaje de salida de transformado y listo



La secuencia de reemplazo, asumiendo que haya que reemplazar algo, es exactamente al revés de como la has escrito.

Como pretendes que reemplace los chips amplificadores sin saber si está quemados o no? Sin saber cual es el que está quemado?
Claro, total....se va a gastar 30 dólares o más en reemplazar algo sin saber si es ese el problema....

Fabulosa manera de reparar un equipo....hummmmm....


----------



## eysaku (Ene 26, 2010)

simplemente lo se por el error que esta presentando al protegerse le estoy ofreciendo la solucion de una vez sony recomienda cuando se daña una salida remplezar la otra aunque el 75 por ciento de la veces cuando se daña una daña a la otra por seguridad que vayas a montar la otra y se va a quemar recomiendan eso lo se porque soy certificado sony y he cambiado mas de 100 salidas de diferentes modelo claro en un principio yo estudie las salidas dudo mucho que lo pueda hacer ya que primero necesitas el plano del equipo que te lo da solo la sony y para eso deber ser un centro autorizado para este fin solo le ofreci la salida mas rapida ya que los pasos previos ya yo los he realizado y es mi recomendacion y la certificacion que me han dado y la experiencia me dan el aval de decir esto ahora que puedes aportar tu para el amigo fabulosa manera de reparar un equipo ...


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 26, 2010)

david, la semana pasada justamente tuve que reparar un equipo sony de estos nuevitos que tenia exactamente el mismo sintoma, el problema era que una casetera estaba trabada por que se habia salido una correa, puse la correa, encendi, se acomodo el mecanismo y listo, esa fue la solucion. si no es el caso de tu equipo entonces desolda los 2 STK y encende el equipo, si no se protege entonces 1 o los 2 STK estan mal. 

saludos.


----------



## david levinson (Ene 27, 2010)

muchas gracias señores por su gran aporte, no es por nada, pero cualquier tipo de aporte siempre y aunque no sea el adecuado es importante, el fin es siempre colaborar entre todos. y por todo eso, muchas gracias.

ahora, estuve chequeando el equipo, ahora con un poco mas de tiempo, en verdad era la etapa de sonido la que estaba en corto, y el equipo se protegia de esto, si bien, estuve mirando en internet, y no encuentro ningun datasheet para comparar los datos con los pines de los stk, porque lo que pude ver, es que en los dos me dan que estan en corto, el de las cornetas principales, y el de los sowooferes, ambos me dan en corto, como asi tambien todas las resistencias, electroliticos grande, chicos, salvo el rele del stk404-130s, resto todo mal, pero tanto este stk404-130s como el stk404-120s estan en corto a simple control sin datasheet. los capacitores blanco (los cuatro), me dan continuidad, y si bien midiendo desde la entrada de los pines a la placa no me da señal alguna de cortos, midiendo cada  uno de los electrolit, resistencias, etc... si me dan cortos. esto no entiendo, puede ser una mala medicion, aunque no lo entiendo. 

otra observacion es que con toda la etapa de audio desconectada, todavia me queda algo que resolver, el display, no enciende del todo, queda muy oscuro, como si hubieran fases quemadas. me podrian ayudar con esto tambien.? es una locura.    y si no consigo los stk originales, existen algunas alternativas que sean mas costeables y menos dificiles de conseguir? en mi zona no tengo mucha variedad ni precios opcionales de repuestos, soy barranqueras- chaco. el stk404-130s tiene 15 pines, y el 120s solo 13. me podrian dar una vez mas una manito con esot por favor? desde ya muchas gracias.


----------

